# Mendelssohn - Konzertstuck nr 1 for bassethorn and clarinet



## drapek_acc

Hello!

What are thinking about this performance? This is only one pieces (but is yet second konzertstuck  ) which composed for bassethorn and clarinet






Enjoy!!!


----------

